# 1998 Ford ranger electric problem



## fmg741 (Aug 31, 2008)

My son's 1998 Ford Ranger will at times have no dome light or power windows, when this happens he most of time will have no windshield wiper power either. I have listened and can hear a click noise like a relay turning on and all is restored, then the relay will turn off and no power. The relay or switch noise seems to be coming from the passenger side and there is a power box located on the firewall with multiple connections. How do I figure out which relay is problamatic??


----------



## 47_47 (Sep 11, 2007)

If you found a relay center, there should be a diagram on the cover. If there is not, try to duplicate the problem by thumping the relays with you finger. An owners manual usually will list the relays and locations.


----------



## onthelevel (Sep 12, 2008)

it is unlikely that one relay is responsible for the accessories (pwr windows,wipers,dome lite etc..)these will be on seperate supply relays,you may want to check the supply power,fusable links off of battery power cable for corrosion or even more problamatic the connections from the starter post (where a number of power sources are attached) the clicking relay sound is going to be cosistant with the power being interupted to the relays(being turned on\off),intemittant pwr failers are difficult to track, key on and engine off, wiggle wiring close to pwr sources with accesories on may help root out the suspect wiring.


----------



## gotboost (Sep 5, 2008)

Could also be losing pwr from the ign switch,when it happens jiggle the switch around.


----------



## BJLower (Aug 2, 2008)

*From the mechanic sitting at the table with me*

It is most likely the Body Control Module or a bad conection to the fuse box. If any modafications have been done check the connection to those first. 


A mechanic can detect the BCM on his computer (Ford IDS System), the problem is that it has to occur while he has it hooked up. Don't you love those.


BJ


----------



## sssalas (Sep 8, 2008)

*Relay*



fmg741 said:


> My son's 1998 Ford Ranger will at times have no dome light or power windows, when this happens he most of time will have no windshield wiper power either. I have listened and can hear a click noise like a relay turning on and all is restored, then the relay will turn off and no power. The relay or switch noise seems to be coming from the passenger side and there is a power box located on the firewall with multiple connections. How do I figure out which relay is problamatic??


Follow the noise, access the power box, have your son duplicate when the relay turns on while you feel with your hand the relays. The one Clicking you will be able to feel. Sometime a loose relay can open and close a circuit, press on it and make sure that it is seated well. If problem persists, remove relay (mark Position) inspect for grey matter on prongs, clean reinstall; or swap out relay with other with same part number.


----------

